# need bowl gouge comparison



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I am going to need to replace my .5 inch bowl gouge soon probably next year, But what is good. I am using Benjamin Best and they work fine and I have no problem staying with them. I would like to upgrade and was wondering what is the difference between the different brands. I am a hobby turner and resharpening a few extra times won't hurt my production rate. How are hurricane tools thanks Mike


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I like carbide tipped tools but started with Pinnacle tools from Woodcraft and they did a fine job. I also read good things about Crown tools although I haven't tried them. Neither brand is quite as inexpensive as Benjamin's.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Hi Karda, I was given a set of Hurricane tools, and was not impressed. I do have a couple of ben best spindle gouges that I bought to make beading tools out of. But never used it as a spindle gouge. When I was gifted the set of Hurricane tools I had already been using Sorby and Thompson tools. Huge difference in how long the tools stay sharp. 
I started out with a set of Sorby tools about 5 years ago. And I still use all of them except the bowl gouge. 
You were smart to start with that cheap ben best bowl gouge. I ruined that Sorby gouge pretty quick learning to sharpen it. I met Jimmy Clewes almost as soon as I started turning. (Lucky me we live in the same city), and he introduced me to Thompson tools. Night and day difference in quality. 
Most of my Thompson tools are the Jimmy Clewes signature line, and I bought all of them From Jimmy here in town. http://jimmyclewes.com/ That is just convenient for me since I can just go pick them up with no mail order to deal with.
But you can order from Doug thompsons site as well. http://thompsonlathetools.com/ Ask questions about the different signature lines. There are different shapes to the flute. U or V shape and depth. I only used what Jimmy sells. 
I bought that first 1/2" bowl gouge back in 2015, and it has a little life left in it, but I did just pick up another last spring. I also use both 3/8" bowl and spindle gouge, a parting tool, and the box scraper. All of which are orignals that I bought several years back now. I will most likely wear out another 1/2" bowl gouge before any of the others. It is a go to gouge for me. 
Lately I have been spending all most of my time trying to do hollow forms. Failing at it I should say, And am experimenting with carbide. I do prefer to do all I can with HSS gouges. What I learned 1st.
But I purchased a Mike Jackofsky hollow pro tool back in 2015. And have since picked up the Mate tool that Jimmy sells. 
This has my gouges lasting longer too, as I spend a fair amount of time fiddling around with carbide.
One last bit, While I like Thompson tools, I was told early on by several that any of the HSS Sheffield steel tools were good quality, and that they all come from the same steel plant in England. Sorby, Crown, Henry Taylor, etc. 
Since that was pointed out to me, Crown for example has released a Powdered metal line like what Doug Thompson tools are made of. No idea where Crown sources that from. 
good luck


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thompson uses better metal and the results are worth the cost.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Thompson uses better metal and the results are worth the cost.
> 
> - waho6o9


A lot of people say Doug's tools are expensive … nobody says they aren't worth it.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Hurricane HSS tools reasonable but would not buy their M2 CRYO tools.

http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/hurricane-bowl-gouge-from-1-2-round-bar-stock-high-speed-steel-w-handle/

https://www.thewoodturningstore.com/hurricane-1-2-bowl-gouge-from-5-8-round-bar-stock-high-speed-steel-w-handle/

http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/hurricane-htt-241kw-m2-cryo-1-2-bowl-gouge-3-8-flute/

Could almost buy two BB gouges! Put finger nail grind on one and side grind on the other.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LX220.html


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

https://huntertoolsystems.com/

I have been really impressed with these carbide tools. Unlike my experience with EWT, I get almost no tear out. The cutters come razor sharp and stay sharp for a long time.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have both bens best and hurricane gouges, rate them about the same. I will be replacing my most used bowl gouge, 5/8" OD, with a Thompson when the time comes. As well as the bb and hurricane tools perform I have no reason to replace the less used tools, only those that I use up the quickest. I dont do a lot of spindle turning, more bowls and platters, hence bowl gouge replacement. I use the 5/8" much more then 1/2". I use the largest tool I can for each project.

Carbide - for spindle and bowl turning I much prefer hss gouges, even for roughing, they work faster, cutting vs scrapind. I do use carbide some for hollowing which is a scraping cut anyway and surface finish not as important.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> https://huntertoolsystems.com/
> 
> I have been really impressed with these carbide tools. Unlike my experience with EWT, I get almost no tear out. The cutters come razor sharp and stay sharp for a long time.
> 
> - Sawdust2012


That's because Mike Hunter uses carbide cutters that are dished (not flat) so they slice the fibers. Hunter tools are excellent for hollowing. They can, however, be very aggressive if not properly used.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry I have no basis upon which to make a comparison; but, I am very pleased with my 1/2" Sorby fingernail bowl gouge.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

decisions decisions thanks that gives me a lot to think about thanks Mike


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I was at the point of ordering a new set of bowl gouges and have looked at Hurricane M42 cryo PM m42 gouges, Crown m42 and Cryo pm M42 razor gouges and was looking for a site that reviews all of them and did not find a full answer. On the AAW site, a lot of people prefer Thompson tools so I called Doug Thompson and had a good conversation on what the difference is. His tool s are made of a tool steel that is a notch above M42 and have 10% vanadium in them for wear resistance. They are priced lower than Sorby, Crown,Carter or Hurricane. After takling to Doug, I ordered a set of his tools. I had been using Benjamin's Best from Penn State for years and lately the 5/8 gouge will not stay sharp for very long at all on mesquite or pistachio wood. I'll put out a review of them after I give them a workout on some dry mesquite.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thats good to know


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Mike Hunter's Osprey and Hercules series tools present the dished cutter at a 45 degree downward angle, so they mimic a similarly sized gouge in use, including the ability to "ride the bevel". Except you just rotate the cutter when it gets dull, and eventually replace it. Being carbide, that will take a while…

Andy


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I have both Hurricane and BB bowl gouges. They look and perform so similar to each other, I would not be surprised if they are the same tool with different brands burned into the handles. Even if they are not the same maker behind the different brands as I suspect, there is no reason to switch from one to the other.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks thats what I was wondering, I'll stik with BB


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have BB and Hurricane tools. Pretty much the same, but BB scrapers are thicker. After wearing out some bowl gouges I went with a Thompson and a Crown Razor, both 5/8". While a lot more $'s, they also have over 2x the usable flute length of the cheaper tools which cuts the price in half for comparison. In my subjective comparison I prefer the M42 to the Thompson pm material - gets a sharper edge, and they seem to hold the edge equally - subjective not scientific. I can use the Thompson quite a while for roughing tho before resharpening. For finishing the Crown does better with the sharper edge. IMO the more expensive tools make sense for your few most used tools, and use the cheap tools for the rest, plus you can use the cheap ones to try new grinds or a special grind used once in a while. I use a 5/8 bowl gouge and 3/8 spindle gouge the most, and replaced with better tools, all the others will remain cheaper tools.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thomson lathe tools come unhandled and are made of the best steel. I have my own preference of handles that suit my style. Time between sharpening is very long. No doubt in my mind that Thompson tools are the best available and they are priced right.


----------



## Gittyup (Jan 16, 2013)

Thompson's are hard to beat. Carter and Son is another source for fine tools.


----------

